# The Franken Knife



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The one nice thing about being a knife salesman is that I have lots of toys to play with. Having said that, I find I've been "making knives" with dribs, dabs and screws from stuff I find at the bottom of my closet drawers.

Without fear of contradiction, this study has let me produce the world's sharpest, lightest and easy to disassemble cutting tool. The edge even scares me!

The grips were fun. They are solid plasticine and incredibly light. My goal was to use the grips with that toggle feature over the pivot. The knife easily takes down to wash the components over the sink. In utilizing these grips I found the folder was about the half the weight of similar knives.

Gee, the things you can make out of odds and ends!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Started with good material Buck


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Are the top two photos pix of your Franken knife?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Are the top two photos pix of your Franken knife?


Yes, for some reason the semi-serrated knife snuck into the post. It does not show on the thread of my original post.

Now, truth be told, I use that yellow-handled knife, as well. It came pretty sharp, and I just keep it on my right front jeans pocket and use it to cut whatever the day brings.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.smkw.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=CRKT+Homefront

Not sure if Ken Onion would appreciate you plagiarizing his idea. I was going to let it slide, but claiming others work as your own is not COOL! If I am wrong I apologize in advance, they look they same to me, save for handle color.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, guy, if buying various parts to make the tool work better for you, I'd say you'd better chastise a few million hobbyists.

If you wanted to zoop up your car, do you hammer out the pieces in your garage or just buy the stuff from a custom parts dealer?

Here's a query for you, why do you think companies offer custom parts to hobbyists? So they can get sued? Or do they wish to advertise alternative updates to make the item more useful?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You'd been better off stating you copied Ken and bought parts to make the same knife, instead of holding yourself out as a knife maker. I forgot, these parts were in the bottom of one of your drawers.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not a knife maker, I'm a hobbyist--like everyone else here. I stated clearly that I'm buying _various parts to make the tool work better._

My suggestion is that you read the threads before you respond.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I find I've been "making knives" with dribs, dabs and screws from stuff I find at the bottom of my closet drawers. You were saying? A simple "I was wrong in leading the forum to believe something I'm not." No harm, no foul.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

The pic only shows a knife that can be purchased as is anywhere maybe go more in detail what is custom other than the same boring pic of your sharpening bragging 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

